# Why did you choose your army?



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

Why choose a army.
Do you think they look cool?
Same way of reacting to something(don't think so:laugh
Or something els?

Example
I choose pre-heresy world eaters.
They look cool
Aggresion?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Shit I had a few armies. 3rd Ed I played Alotec for the Ranger/Pathfinder sniping madness. Then in 4th I tried Ulthwe, not as much fun. Sold my Elfs for CSMs. Now I have a huge Red Corsair Army cause Space Pirats is the way to go. Now I just finish my EC cause Sex and Drugs is just fun. Lots of reasons for different armies.


----------



## Toten (Dec 26, 2008)

ORKS!
Simply because I love the simple mindset with "KILL IT!" and no questions asked


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Orks

Because of their innate ability to make something out of nothing, the sheer range of conversions you can do and because i like their mentality.

SGMAlice


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

CSM's

Reasons.

- Psychological appeal: I have nihilistic ideals, and tendencies towards desires for excess in everything from violence to artistic beauty. Hence all forms of CSM appealed to me in some way.

- Personal tastes: I have always been a fan of anti-heroes and super villains, both in literature and main stream media.

- Artistic tastes: I just like the threatening feel of the art, and models in the CSM range, however even back then I felt after reading the codex that some models looked nothing like how you think they should. (Example noise marines: Seriously for marines about fast reaction time, and finesse they have some of the largest and most awkward looking weapons ever.)


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Toten said:


> ORKS!
> Simply because I love the simple mindset with "KILL IT!" and no questions asked


 That's effectively every armies outlook on life. It's just orks are too stupid to define it further.

Death Guard - Infect it, then kill it.
World Eaters - Kill it, then kill it again
Tyranids - Overrun it, completely engulf it, over-killing it.
Dark Eldar - Cover it in leather, rape it then kill it.
Eldar - Wait for it to do something, then kill it.
Tau - Wait for someone else to kill it. then kill them.
Space Marines - Kill it. And still be the good guys.

No questions asked! 

So by your logic, you love each race equally :3:laugh:

Atm I chose Tyranids for the Models, the Monstrous Creatures are just epic.


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

ROT said:


> That's effectively every armies outlook on life. It's just orks are too stupid to define it further.
> 
> Death Guard - Infect it, then kill it.
> World Eaters - Kill it, then kill it again
> ...


That's the same way I think about they World eaters. Still the world eaters have a meaning behind the killing. Nice armour paint


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

Dark Angels, because they look like middle ages knights style and I really like space marines but mostly the ones are different to ultramarines(sorry to normal).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Space Marines, cause a box of them brought me into the hobby!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

This going to be a good thread!

I chose Tyranids first because ever since I saw them when I was 9, I loved them. Later on in my life, I decided "hey, remember that game I always wanted to play... Warhammer?" So I picked up a 'Nid Battleforce and a SM Battleforce. Sold the SM to a friend, and kept the 'Nids. 

Later, we got AoBR, my firend again got the SM and my bro got the Orks. Loved th Orks, so I bought them off him, now I got 3 Stompas, a Gargantuan Squig, every HQ, 9 Kanz and 180 Boyz!

Then my friend told me about Tau, so I started them before he did and had excellent success! My favorite army of them all.

Mantic releases zombies so I decide "Hey, why don't I make a Chaos Zombie army?" So I did, and I only have 2 boxes to go!

Also, I did CSM and Daemons somewhere along the wa,y


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

ssamoel said:


> That's the same way I think about they World eaters. Still the world eaters have a meaning behind the killing. Nice armour paint


 Don't get me wrong, I'm a world eaters fanatic, aha. But they really don't have a meaning for their slaughter. It's just mindless violence :laugh:

Which is one of the reasons I chose them!

I'm not challenging anyones reasons for picking, Just banter. :3:laugh:


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

ROT said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm a world eaters fanatic, aha. But they really don't have a meaning for their slaughter. It's just mindless violence :laugh:
> 
> Which is one of the reasons I chose them!
> 
> I'm not challenging anyones reasons for picking, Just banter. :3:laugh:


Yeah but still, it gives the armour some personality:laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I chose Iron snake space marines because I liked their fluff, and have one of my favourite colour schemes, plus I like the conversions you can do.

Orks I chose simply because they are a fun army, they are/can be a horde so totally opposite to my marines. I really enjoy painting their skin as well. Plus their ability to make a weapon out of nothing is pretty sweet too.

My Daemons I chose because I liked the models and fluff, as well as the idea that if I ever lose a daemon he isn't dead, just banished to wreck havoc another day xD


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Orks: I have a Horde addiction, also There Simple way to solving every problem. Stomp it failing that shoot it till it falls over

Gaurd: Once again Horde addiction, Love the way Vostroyans look great looking models.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

For me right now it would my 'Nids love them, im determined to make 'Nid Zilla work in 5th and hopefuly with at least a Fex as a nod to 4th. The models are wow, like someone said previous Monsterous Creatures = WIN    Plus my Hive Fleet Fabulous when finished will be brilliant a Tyranid Fleet with a Rainbow colour scheme with glitter will be brilliant  Plus it will be different to most 'Nid armies out there.

I also love Death Company, not Bloods Angels the Death Company, think the fluff is brilliant, ive even macde my own chapter called the Death Lances which will be nothing but DC, working on my own fluff for them and making them unique since they will ALL be carrying Lances 

Also a big fan of anything DA (really hope for an update so i can get my Deathwing out again) and Sallies.

And another love would be DE, used to collect but the models were hideous so this update is like a dream to me, so come Janurary i can start them


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Orks. They're NOT sugarcoated. They don't pretend to be something they're not. They're raw, gritty, anti-social, tough, aggressive, and their models reflect that. I love the detail in the Ork models, especially Forge Worlds. The miniatures have tons of character and the potential for personalization is practically endless. icknose:k:


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Eldar - Loved the modals and what origianly got me into 40k
Marines - The everyman army and could seve several things
Chaos Marines - Loved Tzeetch stuff and could proxy my normal mariens if needed.
Nids - Wanted a horde army and love the zoanthropes
Guard (Catachan) - Thought they where under rated and i love the obsure.


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

2nd Edition Orks - 1995 or 1996.
First model I could afford was a splatta kannon or something like it (Hop Splat field gun maybe?).

Why? I loved the fluff, the artwork, the craziness of the models.

Big green aliens that ride around blowing the snot out of stuff for giggles, beating each other over the head for teef, and making contraptions that sometimes blow up in their faces. They have a lot of character.

Hell, I haven't even played a game in years, but I still love to collect the models and buy the Codex every time a new one comes out.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Blood Angels (ever since 3rd edition) 
I've loved these guys the moment I opened up the codex. At that time I didn't have a single miniature to my name. I was broke, and all I had was their fluff. I loved the Death Company. I loved them more than anything else. They had the greatest background and I am hopefully going to be collecting a full blown Death Company Army. I read James Swallows book "Blood Angel Omnibus" and I thought it was great. I guess it was their fluff and nearly being damned and crimson armor that turned on to them.

Orks
I love these guys (although I don't have that great of an army yet) and I'm hoping to have them as a second army. I love the fact that these guys could rule the entire galaxy but refuse not to because they are stubborn, gritty buggers that don't know what to do other than SMASH! BASH! CHOP! STOMP! haha


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Loli said:


> For me right now it would my 'Nids love them, im determined to make 'Nid Zilla work in 5th and hopefuly with at least a Fex as a nod to 4th. The models are wow, like someone said previous Monsterous Creatures = WIN    Plus my Hive Fleet Fabulous when finished will be brilliant a Tyranid Fleet with a Rainbow colour scheme with glitter will be brilliant  Plus it will be different to most 'Nid armies out there.
> 
> I also love Death Company, not Bloods Angels the Death Company, think the fluff is brilliant, ive even macde my own chapter called the Death Lances which will be nothing but DC, working on my own fluff for them and making them unique since they will ALL be carrying Lances
> 
> ...


 They're awesome MC's  Please! Do not make your 'Nids glittery and colourful aha, They're supposed to be Bio-warmachines 

Chicks eh. :laugh:


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

'Nids - the ones that I liked the look of most. That and the fact Icould paint them anyway I wanted (ensuring it was consistent), and there were no transfers to worry about.

IG - my son likes them because of the tanks.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't pick my army. My friend and I tossed a coin when we bought the box set together. Heads was SM and tails was DE.


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

I picked mine because Black Templars were what was in the box along with DE when I bought my first box set. Then with the new stuff like their own dex and the like coming out later I stuck with them, later wanted some diversity so started Nids and Eldar as well.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

The reason I picked blood angels when I first started out because like in there fluff they usually have hidden agendas just like I do. Thats why I was voted the most cunning in highschool


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

nightfish said:


> I didn't pick my army. My friend and I tossed a coin when we bought the box set together. Heads was SM and tails was DE.


Wich on did you get?


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

ssamoel said:


> Wich on did you get?


Look under his avatar gives it away somewhat icknose:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

> Wich on did you get?


I assume he got DE as thats what it says under his avatar 

Edit - ninj'ed by stone220!


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

Stone220 said:


> Look under his avatar gives it away somewhat icknose:


Haha to lazy to look:laugh:


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

I chose Guard because I got a sentinel, a box of Kasirkins, and about twenty metal promo guys at the Glenn Burnie Battle Bunker grand opening.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Space marines: Love that they are very easy to convert, Easy to paint and very easy to come up with a background for them. And to top it off, You don't need to buy that many to make an effective force.

Guard: Contains my most Favorite Model in the entire Range (Sentinels!), Prefer their playing style, Changes from when my marines get dull.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

nightfish said:


> I didn't pick my army. My friend and I tossed a coin when we bought the box set together. Heads was SM and tails was DE.


 Fucking hell, that's one hell of a shit coin toss there!

My 2 lest favourite armies! >.<

Lose-Lose situation hits a climax- Considering they're the Best and Worst armies in the game there. I feel sorry for you getting DE!:laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

ROT said:


> Fucking hell, that's one hell of a shit coin toss there!
> 
> My 2 lest favourite armies! >.<
> 
> Lose-Lose situation hits a climax- Considering they're the Best and Worst armies in the game there. I feel sorry for you getting DE!:laugh:


I'm betting DE aren't as bad now they got all their shiny new shizzle


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

ROT said:


> Fucking hell, that's one hell of a shit coin toss there!


To remove any cheating, we asked the GW salesman to do it. If I knew it was going to take them 11 years to to produce a meaningful update, I would have asked for best of 3 on the coin toss.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

armoured battlegroup.......because I want 18 tanks (no that doesn't include poxy transports), no other reason needed.....plus tanks are far more fun to paint than hundreds of infantry, and for 3000pts its cheaper than basic guard, coming in at under £500, unlike guard where you'd probably spend that just equipping your troops.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Choose? I want them all!

Ok Chaos was chosen because of the fluff and look of the models.

Orks have become my current focus because of the ability to convert shed loadsa funky vehicles. When I get a legit 1500pt 40k armies worth I'm off to build tons of looted this n that.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Space Wolves: Noble hairy badasses who will fuck your face in with buisness end of an axe if you piss them off. What isnt to love? 

Really though, I chose this army because the new models are just fucking fantastic. Also, I am glad, in some ways, that GW has left it up to the fans to create some of the new models such the TWC.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

nightfish said:


> To remove any cheating, we asked the GW salesman to do it. If I knew it was going to take them 11 years to to produce a meaningful update, I would have asked for best of 3 on the coin toss.


 Who chose the 2 sides of the coin? Or did you agree on the two?

Cause that's seriously bad luck, getting stuck with DE.
If that was me, I'd just be like- Fuck the toss :|

And yeah, I spose they will be better now, with the update- We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

I love the Guard for 3 reasons.

They are humans in this crazy mixed up place. I love this fact and how they are still a powerful, organized military power. I just saw the basilisk model and fell in love as I love artillery, and then I saw the sentinel model and I knew that was my army.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Space Wolves: Noble hairy badasses who will fuck your face in with buisness end of an axe if you piss them off. What isnt to love?
> 
> Really though, I chose this army because the new models are just fucking fantastic. Also, I am glad, in some ways, that GW has left it up to the fans to create some of the new models such the TWC.


 Sound reasoning; Similar to my obsession with Khorne also.

Scary fuckers who will drive your face into the floor with a chainaxe.

-The Space Wolves models are all so nice, Logan and that guy on the wolf (Can something, forget his name completely).
Even the normal wolf guard terminators, look lovely. :3


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

ROT said:


> Cause that's seriously bad luck, getting stuck with DE.


At the time I was young and new to the hobby so I wasn't really clued up about DE.

They are not as bad as people think. Just need a bit of love.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Been a fan of chaos in this setting since the late 80s. I generally try and be a pretty decent person(family man etc). Playing chaos gives an outlet for all the deep dark sinister shit that goes on inside my head. Problem was chaos wasn't enough, so i added more chaos(traitor guard) and more chaos(some demons) and then had to find a use for the small number of nids that came in the battle for mccrage set. So i did up some nids.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Daniel Harper said:


> I love the Guard for 3 reasons.
> 
> They are humans in this crazy mixed up place. I love this fact and how they are still a powerful, organized military power. I just saw the basilisk model and fell in love as I love artillery, and then I saw the sentinel model and I knew that was my army.


Too bloody right, with all the horrors of the galaxy I love the fact that a simple guardsman will pick up his laser pen and march against the worst of the worst!


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I just love the idea of a bunch of marines descending from the sky of wings of fire and thats why I chose Blood Angels, evver since I joined the hobby 5 years ago I've just loved their fluff and I've been playing them ever since. 

Also with the new DE models I've been tempted to start them up, if only to say I have an army of Green Goblins.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I fell in love with chaos marines when I bought the two hard cover books, "Realm of Chaos" and "The Lost and the Damned" way back in the Rogue Trader days. Totally awesome books. From the art, to the stories to the vast and crazy rules, chaos had it in spades over anything else at the time. 

Over the years I have stuck with chaos in one form or another. From my first nurgle army to a home brewed traitor chapter to an all Khorne themed army to my current Red Corsair's.



Gromrir Silverblade said:


> Too bloody right, with all the horrors of the galaxy I love the fact that a simple guardsman will pick up his laser pen and march against the worst of the worst!


That's only because what is behind them is a far more terrible fate!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I became a huge eldar fan after reading the fall of the eldar in white dwarf, and seeing the amazing Jes Goodwin sketches followed by the craft world eldar models, before that i was an dark angels man, back when they were black


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I picked Chaos, more specifically Emperor's Children, due to their disgusting excess detailed in _Fulgrim_. Beyond that, because they were the sort of the villains you just have to feel bad for. Their own arrogance drove them into a worship of Slaanesh, even though they were once devoted to the Emperor. Fulgrim noticed what had happened when it was to late, and he and his legion was damned for eternity.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Undivided CSM. I loved the old metal termi models avaialble and bought 3 with reaper autocannons when they were released. The guy at the local hobby store suggested i try a "different" colour scheme and i settled on Jade Green and never looked back.

Ork speed freeks: Gorkamorka baby. This game introduced me to the joys of converting and when codex armageddon came out i bought a load of second hand models to take part in some campaign games.


----------



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

Grey Knights OR Speeze MAAReenze-Elitest troops with the right gear can do anything.

Terminators,Assault Cannons,ChainFists,Cyclone ML's,Nemisis Force Weapons,Thunder Hammers/SS,LightningClaws,PowerFists,Incinerators,Psycannons and anything that supports thier actions,Landraiders,Stormravens,Dreadnorts-the idea of getting the job done with the minimum of manpower and maximum force = Eficentcey = The Best.(IMO)

Strength,Honour,Precision,Integrity,Skill,Bravery,Focus = Thier Attributes,what are yours/your Army's?:so_happy:

Ive only started back at this hobby Because theyre finaly doing something for the Knights,(thats how long ive been a fan roughly end of second edition)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Lucian Kain said:


> Strength,Honour,Precision,Integrity,Skill,Bravery,Focus = Thier Attributes,what are yours/your Army's?:so_happy:


...being better.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I chose tyranids because they were the best models at the time imo. So I researched the fluff, and liked them even more. hey were my first and remain my fave army.

Then came necrons. Much the same, liked the models, and when I read the fluff the pact was sealed...


And the rest I began one by one for some reason or another. I have a standing army from every race but DE and a small inquisition force that allies to my SM or IG to add a bit of change.


----------



## Lucian Kain (Jul 19, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> ...being better.


I think you'll find that given a little consideration they're only better at being bad,back stabbers and the corrupted,motivated only by the fear of thier masters or personal gain are devided and weak

But well played,ive got somewhere near 8000pts WF Chaos (my favourite being Be'Lakor, the Undevided Daemon Prince,cant remember his name.Displayed on a sacrifical stone.The stones chained down as if it would otherwise float away,with the skulls and stakes taken from the Hell Cannon.His claws have raked the stone and left glowing gouges, he takes pride of place on the mantle peice)


----------



## Nyustukyi (Jul 10, 2010)

Death Guard: Thypus rapes.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

My favourite tactic across all games, movies, stories etc. etc. is STEALTH.

It is why I originally chose Eldar (lightning fast attacks, Warp Spiders were some of the more awesome minis at the time)

And it is why I chose Tau (lightning fast attacks, lots of infiltration/ deep strike, XV15 Stealth Suits BLEW MY MIND when I first saw them.)

Now, if GW ever makes Stealth Suits non CRAPTASTIC in the next codex, I might actually play this game again :ireful2:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

You don't need a comma in the title because this makes it 'Why did you choose you are army'. It should be 'Why did you choose your army'.

Back on topic, as my largest army is Tyranids I shall speak for them. Or rather I won't but a guy over at The Tyranid Hive will because I think that he put it very well and his explanation is basically mine but worded better.

'I like to think of myself as a generally nice guy in real life. I'm the guy people come to when they have problems. I'm the guy that stands up for the little guy. Yes I may have evil thoughts and be tempted to be an arsehole, but usually I'm the peace keeper.

Therefore my Tyranids are my release. They allow me to unleash my evil and sadistic side (the side that exists in all of us that laughs at racist and dead baby jokes). I don't want to play a goody goody in the games I play. I want to be Wesker, Carnage, the evil mastermind.

They just seem to have more fun.'

Copied word for word from Hive Fleet Nightstalker on The Tyranid Hive, although note that I did correct the spelling and grammatical errors, so all credit goes to him.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Imperial Guard: Taaaaaaaaaanks!


----------



## Daz (Sep 26, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> You don't need a comma in the title because this makes it 'Why did you choose you are army'. It should be 'Why did you choose your army'.


Apostrophe. But yes, you're correct. That was the whole reason I hadn't posted here yet...

I chose my army to burn the heretic, kill the mutant and to purge the unclean.


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> You don't need a comma in the title because this makes it 'Why did you choose you are army'. It should be 'Why did you choose your army'.


Guess i'm a retard now huh?:laugh:
Ty anyway


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Dark eldar because I wanted something made of cardboard that moved quite fast. Nearly regreted it when I seen the new blood angels dex they are nearly as fast


----------



## NeroRat (May 7, 2010)

It was the AoBR set that got me into warhammer. And with two friends that were building space marine armies I decided to with orks since I would be able to go in with them and build a nice size base army for pretty darn cheap. I think I ended up paying ~$75 for 3 AoBR sets worth of orks.

So oddly enough, my love for the orks came after I started collecting them.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I choose Space Wolves because of two things, a) the codex is brilliant and b) Grey Hunters are one of (possibly the) best troop choices in the game.

Had I not got the codex I probably wouldn't have chosen them. I got the codex simply because it was written by Phill Kelly and his Army Book's and Codices rock.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I chose my first army, the Dark Eldar, for the fluff.
Actually, that's why I have all of my armies.
Shame the game is departing from it...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

ssamoel said:


> Guess i'm a retard now huh?:laugh:
> Ty anyway


No not at all! 
I'm just being picky about grammar.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Uh, I chose Crimson Fists cause of the fluff I guess, and that they're awesome .


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

My first model was an eldar wraithguard. to this day i dont know why i picked that model. but i started with Eldar ( really wanted a Saim-Hann army but could not afford all the jet bikes).

my friend that plays Blood angels gave me some marines and I tried playing dark angels ( couldn't afford all the bikes for a raven wing force ) so I made them Black legion and started my road on chaos.

which after reading the fluff i have come to believe that the emperor is a douche ( what he did to Angron was unexcusable he could have spent 15 minutes and defeated the on coming armies by his damn self and instead he let all of Angrons men die for nothing, and also He screwed over Magnus as well, if he would have listened to magnus instead of freaking out that he used sorcery to deliver the message)

Its not that i want to be a bad guy its just that i think chaos is the lesser of two evils, The Inquisition being the Major Evil out there. Ill choose Freedom over tyranny anyday.

I also Have about 2000points of Necrons when they first came out I wanted them cause i wanted an army of Terminator robots and thought they would do it but I dont play them much cause they really do suck right now ( well with my play style they do, maybe some of you out there have had better success)

now I have some marines and some orks from the AoBR set kinda want orks next, we'll see


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I choose my armies based on the models for them.

I play eldar because their models were soooo much better than anyone else's at the time.
In the same way that semi-evolved monkey-man english-football-hooligan orks and anything chaos weren't. Tyranids weren't an army yet, and the guard (Army) ?? Who wanted to play with normal generic **** saps in a science fiction wargame? Especially when you can have ever so haughty and superior space elves.

As time went on, and their models got better, I was vindicated (especially since those other two kept getting models that sucked like a hoover).


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Imperial Fists, for the roll they had in the protection of terra, because Rogal Dorn is my favorite primarch and because they are just plain cool (and yet unpopular...)


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

WinZip said:


> Imperial Fists, for the roll they had in the protection of terra, because Rogal Dorn is my favorite primarch and because they are just plain cool (and yet unpopular...)


Why not black templar. They are way more awesome:laugh:
And also sons of Dorn


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

First Army - Dark Eldar - Chose it because nobody else done them and after playing several games i fell in love with them.

Space Marines i picked because i leaving Games Workshop and decided to abuse my discount and blew £300 on space marines! 

Empire - First Warhammer army i enjoyed using

Daemons - Won the £100 boxset in a raffle and needed a competitive army


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

effigy22 said:


> Daemons - Won the £100 boxset in a raffle and needed a competitive army


 Theres a £100 daemons boxset?!

Also, i would say daemons are the LEAST competitive; aha.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Space Marines: I was young and they looked like they could deal with anything.

Grey Knights: Well, they're Grey Knights. 'nuff said.

Guard: To continue the trend and expand into a full Imperial force.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

ROT said:


> Theres a £100 daemons boxset?!
> 
> Also, i would say daemons are the LEAST competitive; aha.


There was but it was removed. 

Actually Deamons have done really well in competitions. They can be powerful if you get some good rolls for things like deployment, but they can be easily ruined by some crappy rolls.


----------



## Devayurt (Aug 3, 2010)

I picked the Tau as my army due to them being the only race with good intentions towards others.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Devayurt said:


> I picked the Tau as my army due to them being the only race with good intentions towards others.


That's funny because that is one of the largest reasons that I didn't pick them .


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

SMs: theyre the poster boys & best to learn the game with

CSM: cuz who doesnt like playing as the good guys? :wink: also they have a completely differnt feel to them than SMs; almost like the 4th ed SM book - very customizable


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

My orks I started simply because I wanted another army, and I got 500 points-ish from AoBR. I got their codex, realised I actually really liked the fluff, it was pretty funny (made me lol a few times) and I found it really quick and easy to paint them, especially their skin. Started Snakebitez because I liked their fluff and had never seen a snakebite army before. Plus I liked the wider range of colours I could use, especially against Goffs.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Fallen said:


> CSM: cuz who doesnt like playing as the good guys? :wink: also they have a completely differnt feel to them than SMs; almost like the 4th ed SM book - very UNcustomizable


Sorry, I just fixed the last line for you.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Tau, because I liked the look and technology.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I picked up Eldar first because I saw the Maugan Ra model back in 3rd ed and thought it looked cool (I was 11 then).

Recently Ihave also had a go at nids becuase of my love of the alien films and at some stage maybe a tzeentch based WoC army with Galrauch becuase I still love the model.


----------



## Dlanor (Oct 17, 2010)

I originally went with Tau just because I liked the look of their models, advanced combat suits, sleek vehicles that CAN HOVER. Me and my friend spent hours looking through all of the armies trying to choose the right one, and after seeing the technology of the Tau and reading their codex I knew they were the right army for me. I still stick by this decision today, as gameplay wise they are by far my favourite army and they suited my playing style really well. I managed to win most of my initial games with them. Although I was only 14 at the time and what appealed to me then does not appeal to me now, so I began getting bored with the Tau and my interest was soon turned towards humanity, specifically the Inquisition.

I took up interest in Deamonhunters, I was considering them originally, but the prices of the models were a little too high and they seemed like more of an "elite" army so I didn't want to get them when I was only a beginner. After about a year and getting plenty of Tau models, I decided I wanted a second army and of course I chose Daemonhunters. They're my favourite models, their fluff is by far my favourite and they can suit almost any role. Whereas the Tau are hopeless in close combat, Daemonhunters gave me that option, and I enjoy how the Inquisitors are very customisable. 

In the end, I decided I preferred the fluff and models over the gameplay. It seemed like everyone was just playing to win, and that annoyed me and I didn't want to end up being like that. So I thought about what made the game enjoyable, and that's when I was sure Daemonhunters were my favourite army. I will always love Tau and they're still my first choice when I'm playing a ""serious"" game. The Inquisition will always be the best army for me though.

I was at one point also considering getting an IG army because of their fluff and seeing as they're the closest thing to WWII armies in the 40K universe. Although many circumstances stopped me from getting them, which I won't go in to. But IG are another definite favourite of mine.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

They came with Assault on Black Reach. I liked the Astartes because I read some the novels from Black Library before and they seemed pretty cool. My girlfriend likes the Orks because of their silliness. Even though I'm brand new to the game world I'm already looking at other forces, the Tau, Necrons, or Imperial Guard...


----------



## Firnan (Oct 15, 2009)

I picked the new Dark Eldar after glimpsing the preview codex. I love the fact that the units have got to work together to maximize carnage, the mandrakes look awesome as a model, and I really want to see incubus models smack down some blood angel assualt units in a big way. Plus I really like the hit and run tactics, sneakiness, and hitting from the back. Yeah I'm hooked on DE.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

For my Tau, I must admit it was either the Sky Ray, the Hammerhead or the Battlesuits. BATTLESUITS! And the fact that they are like Mecha from various games I am fond of.

Midnight


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Space Orks and i just go well togather! They fit me to a tea. I enjoy the recklessness, the great CC and over all i like how fun the Orks are.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

I chose Grey Knights because of the models and fluff involving the =]I[=. I really like the way this army does things, battling superior numbers, killing daemons, purity of purpose, well they're great.

For my second army I chose BA, because I was looking another army that had an updated codex. I never liked space wolves, so BA was kinda of an obvious choice, besides I enjoy their fluff and some models are nice too.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

Slaanesh because im forever alone


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I like tanks... IG it is then...:laugh:


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

So...many....to.....read....eyes....are....burning....
But keep it going guys!


----------



## Immortal Lord (Oct 22, 2010)

i chose the necrons:victory:. because i just liked how simple they were to paint and also remember them being badass in the pc game so i bought about 1000 points of my friend and started from the now i have a 2500 point army and also after realizing their lack of armor and Anti-tank capabilities im starting a chaos marine army cause they look bamf:grin:


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

This should be easy...

Nids - I hate bugs. 
Crons - I hate zombies and robots. The crons are both. 
Orks - Way too stupid. 
Eldar - Pansies. I never like fantasy elves, space doesn't change anything. 
Dark Eldar - Same as above but cowardly pirates. 
Tau - Almost. But they're communists and we all know how well communism works...
Chaos - People corrupted by the fantasy of power. Also see "Drama Queens"
Space Marines - Like us but with a superiority complex. In an age of technology any dipshit can fire a lascannon and wear power armor. Just not impressed. They need us more than we need them. 
IG - Easy choice if you ask me.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Nids. Saw the new models/dex and and went *...* Want! Yes, I jumped the bandwagon on Nids.
Dark Eldar. I'd been wanting to play either DE or Eldar since I began, but I had been VERY strongly warned against it for my first army(thank you those people that did, I probably would've quit 40k otherwise), ended up settling on DE for a few rules I liked more and the coolness factor of doing a rarer army. Models were just kinda eh the whole time, spent a long time searching for alternative models and eventually just gave up and bought the current ones.
I still have interest(though I keep trying to shut myself up until I can at least finish my Nid/DE armies) to play LATD, probly using either Daemons or Nids codex.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

My army came about after I bought the Black Reach kit for my little brother for his birthday. He chose Orks and I grabbed the Marines. So far they're good to me (haven't lost a match yet against Orks/Tau). 

They're a little bland for my taste though. Eyeballing Necro/Tyranid/Chaos next maybe.


----------



## Lyuben (Oct 23, 2010)

Tyranids were my first. Friend gave me a box set of one and I sorta collected them. Played like 4 games and lost interest. Lately I have regained interest and want to start again. Though I am torn between starting either the new Dark Eldar or the Tau. Dark Eldar because they are really cool and their fluff is hilarious/great, though they seem hard to paint and to play. And I like Tau because of their advanced technology and intentions in the Galaxy, though their models are kinda crap and have an old codex

Plus why do people say that the Tau are the "anime" army? It is obviously the Eldar. Think about it. Anime robots tend to be sleek, thin and have a cockpit. Now think of an Eldar Wraithlord. Tau battlesuits are bulkier and much more western. Plus Eldar have SHURIKEN launchers. Tau have plasma tech. Which is more anime and japanese?


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

True, but a wraithlord doesn't have a cockpit. But I see what you're saying. Still look at say Gundam Wing, then look at the Tau and Eldar. I think its those kinds of series where the inspiration comes from.


----------



## BlondePup (Oct 24, 2010)

My first was Tyranids, cause they have many awsome models *-* But i buy too fast everything that's big and looks awsome.
And then i went for Chaos Daemons (çoz of a campaign.. i had to make a new army)


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

I love marines, always have done, Played them since 2nd ed.... damn im showing my age, over the years ive played 4 or 5 different chapters for various reasons, but i just love the Rogue Trader era sillyness of the Space Sharks


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

hellsteath said:


> I love marines, always have done, Played them since 2nd ed.... damn im showing my age, over the years ive played 4 or 5 different chapters for various reasons, but i just love the Rogue Trader era sillyness of the Space Sharks


Wow a real Space marine fan^^


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

I chose Flesh Tearers because they have some great fluff, I love the colours, and they're a chapter on the brink of madness.


----------



## Wiglaf (Oct 29, 2010)

Lyuben said:


> Plus why do people say that the Tau are the "anime" army? It is obviously the Eldar. Think about it. Anime robots tend to be sleek, thin and have a cockpit. Now think of an Eldar Wraithlord. Tau battlesuits are bulkier and much more western. Plus Eldar have SHURIKEN launchers. Tau have plasma tech. Which is more anime and japanese?



Because the tau are an embarassingly obvious attempt to copy the aesthetic of Masamune Shirow work (specially Appleseed). The average Fire warrior look almost exacly like Briareos, one of the main characters of Appleseed. And even when anime robots and other creatures are sleek looking their weapons tend to be huge just like he taus.

And just because eldar have some asian influence doesnt make them anime-like.


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Space Marines!
I was young and there was so much fluff!
their whole idea just drew me in


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Chaos - they can wield lots of flamers in a small army.
Catachan - they can wield lots of flamers in a small army.

guess you can tell how i like to kill things :laugh:


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Chaos - they can wield lots of flamers in a small army.
> Catachan - they can wield lots of flamers in a small army.
> 
> guess you can tell how i like to kill things :laugh:


Using knifes?^^


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

ssamoel said:


> Using knifes?^^


Pahaha. +Rep for making me get fanta up my nose.  :laugh:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

hellsteath said:


> but i just love the Rogue Trader era sillyness of the Space Sharks


Hell yeah, another Space Sharks player! +rep!


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Well this could be a long post as i have 6 diffrent armys.

Eldar
Spesifically Iyanden force. I chose this as my ver first army as i have always love the Wraithguard modals as well as the Wraithlords. And if i was gogin to spend £77 on a unti of 10 i'm goging to bloody well use them! I had always loved eldar and i have to admit they are what got me back inot 40k and learning to play it after i got a box of Fire Dragons just to paint for fun. It soon expanded from there and is currently my largest army. Becuase of this there is very little i don't have for my army with Harlquins, Dark Reapers and Shinning spears being the only ones i don't have any of. 

Space Marines
Originaly started out as my own chapture but after a while i got board with the franky bad colour scheme so i had changed to Imperial Fists. This army was actually got becuas eof it's versitilaty which Eldar didn't have. It is ofcouse the "most popular" army and thus being able to use and know them proved to be a big advantage.

Tyranids
This army is very much small that the moment and i got it becuase i love alot of the modals and it ment i could run a horde army which Marines and Eldar can't do. I run them as Hive Fleet Medusa as Tyranids adapt there colour to there enverioment and they fought on a snow world agianst and won agianst the Imperial and Space Puppies (I dislike the puppies). This army needs alot of work at the moment and it's swam ability are only jsut startign the serface.

Blood Angels
They originaly started as me being lasy and the orignal colour scheme of my normal marines ment people oftne mistook them for Blood Angels. After a while i desided to take some of my "combat happy" aspects form my Marien army and turn them into the Angels Encarine. This army is VERY small as the only modals i have to for are 5 Assault marines, 8 Death Company (Old metals one still needing conversion), 2 Landraiders (redeemer and normal), 6 Bikes and Seth. so it's bearly legal. This army is due for an overhall soon (in the new year about feb or march) but until them i just proxy my Imperial fists as assault mairne sif i need to.

Chaos Space Marines
Mainyl got them as i love the Sorcerer and felt i needed a shooty army as every other army was very much clsoe range or CC. It turned out much mor eof a magic army with alot of tzeetch about and i have to admit that i possibly have the most fun painting thsi army over all the others. I have only just got it to a good size with minor works needed here and there but i really enjoy them (Just look at my "kill count" for Gift in my Sig). my army is actual the Bleak Brotherhood.

Imperial Guard
This iof my true Shooty army but also combines horde as well (I don't use many tank in any of my armys). It is VERY small being at 630pts but as one person at my local once said "Guard are great but you need to take out a loan to get a good army". He is compeltly right  I'm waiting to see what i have after chriatmas but i will try and get them to 1000 by Feb. My free hand contiunes to screw me ovewr with them as i wanted to paint red Cobras on them as they are the 146th Catachan devision "the Red Cobras".


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hm.. a interesting question, but one i've thought about a lot.

I guess I can break my answer down to two areas; why space marines, and why iron lords?

First off, I choose Space Marines because well, I like their look, the fact they are kinda like the all rounders of the 40k world. Pretty awesome looking models, awesome tanks, some really killer rules in the codex. Plus because they are very versatile with what you can do with their models and their painting I think.

Next, why Iron Lords?

I chose Iron Lords simply because they were in the Marine codex and I had only ever seen one other Iron Lord army; and that army was the one that inspired me to build mine. A paint scheme you don't see, something different to everyone elses Ultramarines and other major chapters. 

My next army will be a Imperial Guard army using another of the now 'fringe' regiments, and I think it'll be nice to see something a little different.


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

I went with Space Marines- Ultramarines after very little thought. Space Marines, because of the long and complicated history behind them as well theor potential for me in the future fluff wise. Plus they are the Emperors wrath made manifast! (I could never see myself supporting anyone bar the forces for mankind and The Emperor!!)

Ultramarines because they are easy to paint and convert into different SM chapters in the future. Plus it seemed like an easy way to ease myself from video game world into Tabletop. 

However, once I feel I have my skills built up, the Ultramarines will meet an exterminatus of life eater paint stripper, and be replaced with something less..._bland_.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I go for the eye appeal. When I started with 40K it was the newest sci-fi thing out there and the RTB01 box of Space Marines was the only one Isaw. I got it and have been enjoying the minitures ever since. I have several armies and I just like the way they look.


----------



## ssamoel (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW! over 100 replies and 2000 views! Why aren't people saying anything?
Well? huh?? cant't hear you!
Im suprised with the space marines, not as many as I expected!


----------

